# Estelle Getty



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2008)

> *Estelle Getty of 'Golden Girls' dies at 84*
> 
> http://tv.yahoo.com/show/30728/news/urn:newsml:tv.ap.org:20080722:obit_getty
> By BOB THOMAS, Associated Press Writer      27 minutes ago 	                          Estelle Getty, the diminutive actress who spent 40 years struggling for success before landing a role of a lifetime in 1985 as the sarcastic octogenarian Sophia on TV's "The Golden Girls," has died. She was 84.
> ...


I didn't watch Golden Girls regularly but what episodes I caught I enjoyed and mainly because of her. 
RIP Estelle :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2008)

RIP :asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jul 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 23, 2008)

.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 23, 2008)

Rip


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 23, 2008)

.


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

R.I.P.   :asian::asian::asian:


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 25, 2008)

RIP...she always made me remember my Sicilian side.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 25, 2008)

.


----------



## donna (Jul 26, 2008)

R.i.p


----------

